# Question about "in-demand" jobs...



## ksjazzguitar (Dec 22, 2010)

When I read the list of in-demand jobs (https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/portal...rtura/CatalogoOcupacionesDificilCobertura.pdf) I have to chuckle. OK, I understand that they need ship crew members, but how many ships do they have out of Madrid (a region where the jobs are specifically listed)? And it seems that everywhere in Spain they are in desperate need of "professional athletes" and "athletic coaches."  What? Do they really need an infusion of football players all over Spain to drive their economy? Seems strange to me.

Peace,
Kevin


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ksjazzguitar said:


> When I read the list of in-demand jobs (https://www.redtrabaja.es/es/portal...rtura/CatalogoOcupacionesDificilCobertura.pdf) I have to chuckle. OK, I understand that they need ship crew members, but how many ships do they have out of Madrid (a region where the jobs are specifically listed)? And it seems that everywhere in Spain they are in desperate need of "professional athletes" and "athletic coaches."  What? Do they really need an infusion of football players all over Spain to drive their economy? Seems strange to me.
> 
> Peace,
> Kevin


I guess they were just trying to fill their pages lol!!! Spain has mass unemployment, altho at the moment, its benefiting from the tourism. I'm not sure what jobs would be considered in demand here. The local papers are mainly wanting telesales and pretty girls lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I guess they were just trying to fill their pages lol!!! Spain has mass unemployment, altho at the moment, its benefiting from the tourism. I'm not sure what jobs would be considered in demand here. The local papers are mainly wanting telesales and pretty girls lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


my OH has been tasked with taking some photos of the 'pretty girls' on the N332, cos his mates in the US don't believe they really exist

he's aiming to get one with a Guardia car nearby!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> my OH has been tasked with taking some photos of the 'pretty girls' on the N332, cos his mates in the US don't believe they really exist
> 
> he's aiming to get one with a Guardia car nearby!!


We have a hotel down the road which is specifically for "that kind of thing" and theres no shame, men wander in and out and yes, I've seen a guardia car parked nearby - not sure where the occupants were lol!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> We have a hotel down the road which is specifically for "that kind of thing" and theres no shame, men wander in and out and yes, I've seen a guardia car parked nearby - not sure where the occupants were lol!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


bet I can guess...............


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2011)

It's not that they're necessarily in demand, I'm willing to bet that it's just so they can bring folks in legally with little to no questions asked. It'd be a loophole for teams around Spain to very easily bring in foreign players without having to justify things to _extranjería._

Regarding the cruise industry in Madrid, the majority of Spanish cruise companies may have head offices there. It'd be those offices applying for employees through the "in demand" list.


----------

